# Canon 6D rumor



## ddm1975 (Dec 21, 2007)

Does anyone know anything regarding canons next step up from the 5D?  I want the 5D for the full frame sensor, but am holding out to see what may come next!  I'm sure the 5D will go down in price after the holidays anyway.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 21, 2007)

Canon is notoriously tight lipped about their new products...there is seldom any news until a week or two before the official announcement.  

The annual 'PMA' show will start January 30, 2008.  These big shows are often when the manufacturers release their new models etc.  So, if you are waiting for some news, I would keep an eye out for announcements at or before then.


----------



## ddm1975 (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks Mike!  I'll def. keep an eye out!


----------



## astrostu (Dec 21, 2007)

I read one article that was speculative, saying it would be called the "7D" or the "5D Mark II."  Other than that, it was the usual stuff that people would guess will be added, including a larger pixel count, LCD screen, US sensor cleaner, DiGIC III processor (or whatever the capitalization is), faster FPS, etc.


----------



## chris_arnet (Dec 21, 2007)

ahem.

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=157341


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 21, 2007)

hmm. 6D is a new rumour, I heard everthing from 5D mark II, 3D, 7D ... but 6D is really new to me 

Anyway, I guess we can expect some announcement around end of january


----------



## Iron Flatline (Dec 21, 2007)

Shocking pink sounded good to me... though I could see a nice Hermes Orange with Ostrich Leather exterior.

Or just L red.

Also, water-proofing would be nice.


----------



## Garbz (Dec 21, 2007)

This just in Nikon D4 will be able to shoot at ISO102400!!!!! Save your money don't spend now. In 2 years your camera will be obsolete.

In reality unless a camera has been actually announced there's no reason to delay your purchase or you'll never upgrade. No seriously. From announcement there's 2-3 months before deliveries start, and even then the old equipment doesn't go out in price it just disappears off the shelf as companies stop buying stock when the announcement happens.

If you're after bargains you'll need to change hobby.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Dec 21, 2007)

Yeah, I was wondering where Canon's consumer and prosumer models were when Canon announced its new pro-model along with Nikon's announcement of their pro D3 and semi-pro D300. Now, let's see if Nikon steps up with a D90 when Canon talks their 6D. And let's see if the 6D rivals the D3. Let's see how the D300 stacks up to the 6D. Let's see if Nikon makes a model in between the D300 and D3. Too many models. Screw it HAHA


----------



## bango707 (Dec 22, 2007)

astrostu said:


> I read one article that was speculative, saying it would be called the "7D" or the "5D Mark II."  Other than that, it was the usual stuff that people would guess will be added, including a larger pixel count, LCD screen, US sensor cleaner, DiGIC III processor (or whatever the capitalization is), faster FPS, etc.



I doubt they will make the 5D any faster, possibly 5fps but I would think that would be it.  If they went any faster than that then people would buy the cheaper 5D over the MarkIII.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Dec 22, 2007)

The 5D is perfectly fine camera. Here's what the new one will have (pure speculation):

Live View
Self-Cleaning Sensor
A few more pixels
A few more fps
A bigger LCD
Better ISO performance

A myriad of functions based on programming, such as more exposures over a wider range for HDR, for instance.

That's it. It will not be a revolution. It will be marketed like one though.


----------

